# hoher Stromverbrauch!?



## pdwaldo (17. Mai 2004)

Hallo!


Ich weiß nicht ob es einen ähnlichen Beitrag schon gibt, aber ich habe nicht wirklich viel Zeit um groß rum zu suchen(tut mir leid! )...
des wegen versuch ich es einfach mal...

Ich habe mir vorgenommen, meinen Rechner mit ein paar Lichteffekten auszurüsten, weiß aber nicht ob mein Netzteil das mitmacht...
will auch nicht riskieren, dass es durchknallt und die Hardware mitnimmt...

Ich wüsste gern wieviel Strom meine Hardware verbracht...
Kann mir vielleicht jemand helfen

Kann mann das irgendwie zusammenrechnen?! oder ähnliches


----------



## kasper (22. Mai 2004)

Hier ist ein Link zum Stromverbrauch aktueller Prozessoren: hier


----------



## PureLogic (22. Mai 2004)

Also im Normalfall hat der Verbrauch von deinem Prozessor nichts mit der benötigten Leistung für deinen Prozessor und andere Hardwarekomponenten zu tun. Der Grund ist folgender : Die Gesamtleistung eines Netzteils ist zwar z.B. 350Watt aber : Die unterschiedlichen "Spannungsschienen" sind unterschiedlich abgesichert. 

Ein Beispiel:

Deine 12Volt Leitung ist mit 35Watt abgesichert.
Aber wenn dein Prozessor von der 3.3Volt leitung zieht ist das der 12Volt komplett egal.
Wenn du Lichteffekte einbaun willst dürfte für dich die 12Volt Leitung interesant werden, da hieran die Kaltlichtkathoden, beleuchtete Lüfter und Lüftergitter etc. angeschlossen werden.

Kaltlichtkathoden verbrauchen übrigens nur 1-2Watt die sollten nun wirklich nicht das Problem darstellen. Stromfresser sind eher Lüfter (bei mir 3,5Watt mal 5 weil ich 5 92mm Lüfter verbaut hab). Auch LEDs sind ziemlich genügsam (mit Ausnahme der Lumileds...).

Ach ja und zur Kaltlichkathode ein kleiner Tip hat zwar mit deinem Problem nichts zu tun aber ... Die Kaltlichtkathoden NIEMALS mit Festplatten an einen Strang hängen. Die Kathoden können bei Ein-schalten einen Spannungsstoss bzw Abfall erzeugen den die Platte nicht überlebt (aber abbekommt weil sie am selben Strang hängt).


----------



## pdwaldo (24. Mai 2004)

Großen Dank!

Ihr habt mir schon weiter geholfen...

Werde die Sache dann mal angehen



> Die Kaltlichtkathoden NIEMALS mit Festplatten an einen Strang hängen.


Keine Sorge! Ich habe da noch nicht einmal ein anderes Laufwerk dran hängen, das Problem ist mir bekannt... 

Nochmals Danke!


----------



## Julien (27. Mai 2004)

Hallo zusammen


Ich würde gerne mal wissen wieviel ein gesamter PC an Strom verbraucht. Gibt es da gewisse Schwankungen wenn ich etwas gröberes machen was den CPU mehr auslastet oder wenn ich einfach nur den PC an haben (kein Programm ist am laufen) ausser halt  Autostart und so'n Zeugs.

Mein PC: 

Intel P. 4 2,4GHz
Mainboard: Aopen ?
Netzteil schäztungsweise 300Watt?
dazu ein 15 Zoll Monitor.

Danke für Informationen und Bemerkungen..


----------



## pdwaldo (27. Mai 2004)

Soweit ich weiß, schon!

Ich bin ich mir bei dem  nicht so sicher! Lasse mich gern eines Besseren belehren...


Aber  ich meine, dass je mehr Dein Prozessor ausgelastet ist, desto mehr vebraucht er auch...
Beim Mainboard hängt es von der CPU ab, wie Sie arbeitet...
Solange der Monitor an ist verbraucht er gleich viel Strom egal was dein Rechner macht!


----------

